

What do you want to do least today? Do that first. - dshipper
http://dshipper.posterous.com/what-do-you-want-to-do-least-today-do-that-fi

======
nolite
I'd rather first do what I want to do most today. Life's too short..

------
michaelpinto
Change to: What do you want to do least today? Outsource that...

